# Terraristika, Hamm Germany.



## Tikka (Aug 6, 2007)

*Terraristika, Hamm Germany.*
Could someone tell me if you need to order tickets before hand or can you just pay when you get there also are children allowed in?
I have looked at the official site but dont understand German.
:smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you can buy on the door?

I remember hearing something about advance tickets but I don't remember exactly what it was, but I know you don't *need* to buy in advance.. you just have to be prepared to queue!

I bet living in Germany if you don't speak German is tough!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Kids are allowed in from what i understand, but there is a venomous section for over 18s only...

Cant wait im gonna go to the first one in 2008


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You buy tickets on the door.

There are no rules to stop you taking kids into the non-venemous section of the show. 

*HOWEVER* i seriously advise you do not take children to this show. There is no way to write down how busy it is there, you have to see it. Safe to say though there is a huge risk that you will lose your children in there - you lose fully grown people in the space of 2 seconds, nevermind little people.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Terraristika, Hamm Germany.*
> Could someone tell me if you need to order tickets before hand or can you just pay when you get there also are children allowed in?
> I have looked at the official site but dont understand German.
> :smile:


Tickets at door but I would try and pre-order as the queue is a nightmare, Children can go but I wouldn't advise for younger ones as its a *mad* scramble to get in and very very busy. We did take are lad in March but I got to the stage of wanting to drop people as the Germans just don't understand the meaning of queuing. Choas would describe getting in:smile:, but once in its worth the visit.

Children cannot go into the venomous part which was obviuously very dissapointing for my lad as that is one of the reasons he wanted to go and to get a GTP which he still didn't get.


----------



## Tikka (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, going to look into getting some one to look after the kids then, may take the eldest one though.
Just looking where it is, its only a 45 min drive from our house!
Hopefully will see some of you there. :grin1:
Thanks again x


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

id say no kids under 16...thats the advice i was given by a german going to the show


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> You buy tickets on the door.
> 
> There are no rules to stop you taking kids into the non-venemous section of the show.
> 
> *HOWEVER* i seriously advise you do not take children to this show. There is no way to write down how busy it is there, you have to see it. Safe to say though there is a huge risk that you will lose your children in there - you lose fully grown people in the space of 2 seconds, nevermind little people.


:lol2: is it that bad


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo i will bring my mother in law..then again probably couldnt lose her in a crowd...her bums too big


----------

